# Salt Bath



## BlackWolf1489 (Nov 29, 2007)

I always hear everyone saying that they gave their betta a "salt bath" to make them feel better. How do you do this? The reason being is that I left my female betta at home with my parents for a week. She was really happy when I left, but I came back today to visit to find that she hasn't been eating is has cottony growths on her body. I am currently performing a water change and I am going to take her back to school with me so I can medicate her and make sure she gets well. But I'm on a tight budget and I don't really have much money to go out and get her the medicine she needs. I want to try a salt bath but I don't know how to do it! Would someone please tell me how?

I just want Sheila to feel better! I love my little girl! : (


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

How about frequent water changes? Or picking up some pimafix, which is rather inexpensive for a small bottle.

I have never performed a salt bath, although I do know it is temporarily putting a fish in water that is dosed heavily with salt, from my understanding around 4 teaspoons per gallon, for around 30 minutes. I do not think it will work with fungus, such as described with your Betta. It is mainly used for bacteria infections or parasites. I believe frequent water changes, and pimafix is a good route to go.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

I know with Melafix, it's recommended to dose a betta at 1/5 the recommended dose since they are sensitive to the ingredients. Is it the same for Primafix too?


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't know much about using salt, but have you checked out this stickie?

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11361


----------

